# ipad telephone



## bob41 (19 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour
je viens de faire une découverte sur mon iPad « 3 » qui est un iPad Wifi mais pas 3G.
Je viens de charger le nouveau système d'exploitation IOS 8  Et je découvre que dans l'environnement Wifi mon iPad devient un téléphone 
Il suffit de cliquer sur le nom du carnet d'adresses et de cliquer sur un numéro de téléphone pour être en conversation sur haut-parleur.
Je trouve ça pas mal.


----------



## nifex (19 Septembre 2014)

Je pense que tu parle de FaceTime. C'est de la VoIP, des appels via internet.

Tu ne peux donc appeler que les personnes qui ont également FaceTime (sur un iPhone, iPod, iPad ou un Mac) et qui sont connectées.

Mais c'est vrai que c'est super pratique 

P.S. : l'iPad 3G ne fait pas non plus téléphone, la 3G ne sert que pour internet. Du coup il est également limité à FaceTime.


----------



## adixya (19 Septembre 2014)

Moi ça me saoule car maintenant quand je reçois un appel sur iPhone, l'iPad sonne aussi !!
Et je ne parle pas de FaceTime ou c'était normal que ça sonne pour les deux.


----------



## bob41 (19 Septembre 2014)

non c'est du téléphone; je viens d'appeler ma mère qui à 94 ans...un fixe et rien  d'autre !


----------



## Larme (19 Septembre 2014)

Handoff ?


----------



## adixya (19 Septembre 2014)

Oui ha ha ha c'était handoff XD
Par contre ca n'a pas l'air de fonctionner nous les sms


----------



## bob41 (19 Septembre 2014)

Larme a dit:


> Handoff ?


je ne sais pas si c'est handoff mais ça fonctionne comme un téléphone,uniquement et sur haut parleur et ça marche pour communiquer avec les gens qui n'ont aucun matériel apple mais juste une ligne fixe.
ça fonctionne aussi quand mon I mac (10.9.5) est éteint.
seuls sont en fonction la freebox et l'I phone


----------



## nickos_fr (22 Septembre 2014)

Larme a dit:


> Handoff ?




http://www.apple.com/fr/ios/whats-new/continuity/


----------

